# Sold my 2010 Roubaix today and thinking about buying a 2010 Synapse Himod today !



## theatermax (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys

I bought a Roubaix Pro a few weeks ago.. Very nice bike and had Sram red and all but for some reason i was missing something.. My buddy bought a 2010 Super Six last week and loves it so much. Talks about how fast and zippy it is and this started me on this quest of maybe going Cannondale.

I had Cannondale bikes years ago but for some reason got talked into the specialized and it was nice, i have nothing bad to say.

I am going today to ride the Synapse Himod which is about 5300 list price. My concern is 2 fold - first is the price. They are offering nice discounts but from what i am hearing the 2011 Cannondales are going to give you alot for alot less. So the word is the super six at 3750 2010 is dropping to 3000 list for 2011 and they reduced the wheels a little bit but still sounds like a great deal. My fear is the synapse is going to drop a few grand and I will be stuck with a 5300 bike worth alot less ?

Does anyone know is the 2011 Synapse Himod with Durace or red is going to drop alot in price ?

Also, what do you think about the overall ride and fun and speed of the synapse compared to the roubaix..

Thanks
Craig


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

unless the roubaix fit you very poorly, a new bike's not going to do anything different than the old one


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've owned both a roubaix and a synapse, and I like the synapse much better. The roubaix was nice, but the synapse was just a much cleaner looking bike, very nicely detailed. It was a SL model w/D/A, as light as any top level racing bike but with a more comfortable positioning that was ideal for an old fat fart like me.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

does anyone know the prices for each group set of the Synapse models ?


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

When deciding on bikes I rode both of these for just under 100 miles each. The Specialized felt odd, sorta soft. The Synapse felt more like a fast road bike and yet the ride was smooth and I wasn't sore at the end. I preferred the Synapse but went in a different direction entirely. Both are great bikes and I agree on the fit issue. That is the single most important thing to get figured out because switching bikes alone is unlikely to make a difference.

I haven't heard anything on the pricing yet but given the huge demand vs supply in 2010 true increases in value for the money is unlikely. As you point out they are downgrading components when they drop the price.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

CdaleNut said:


> does anyone know the prices for each group set of the Synapse models ?



I know some of the Synapse Carbon (not HiMod) ones for 2010:

--Ultegra $3200
--SRAM Rival $2499
--105 $2150

**


----------

